# Indoor Light



## zizibelle (Sep 28, 2005)

I live in an apartment (that I'm leasing) that does not have any ceiling lights.  I'm currently using tons of lamps with high wattage bulbs and still I feel like I'm living in the dark.  How hard would it be to install ceiling lights?  Any suggestions on better light bulbs?


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 2, 2005)

The easiest thing is to head down to IKEA and get some basic track lighting - I used a set for a particularly dark hallway, took me about 5 hours to install, give or take - recessed lighting and pot lights are just a pain.


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 14, 2005)

If you are leasing, chopping some new electrical into the ceiling is just not really an option.  What you need is some kind of light fixture that you can plug in but suspend from the ceiling.  IKEA or a lighting store might just have something like that.


----------



## john rivers (Nov 11, 2005)

zizibelle said:
			
		

> I live in an apartment (that I'm leasing) that does not have any ceiling lights.  I'm currently using tons of lamps with high wattage bulbs and still I feel like I'm living in the dark.  How hard would it be to install ceiling lights?  Any suggestions on better light bulbs?




If you can ge3t permission, your best option is a ceiling fan


----------



## john rivers (Nov 11, 2005)

john rivers said:
			
		

> If you can get permission, your best option is a ceiling fan


you may also have a switched receptacle (you know that switch by the front door that you dont know what it controls) for plugging a lamp


----------

